

Don't lose your pre-sleep ideas - michele
http://blog.wonsys.net/posts/20-nightlog/

======
Goladus
This is a good idea, so long as you don't get discouraged when many of your
midnight ideas don't turn out to be so great when you look at them the next
morning.

------
steve
See, this is why I just never sleep:)

